
A generation leaves the Valley - petethomas
https://techlady.haus/blog/2017/7/18/a-generation-leaves-the-valley
======
CalChris
I do not think this is an event so much as a continual process. People have
been coming to and leaving the Valley for as long as I can remember. Some even
come back. So this is nothing new. It is quite expensive as the article points
out and if you're not in the thick of it then there's not much of a reason to
be here. It may seem exciting on the upswing but after you've spent your tour
of duty, you're spent and staying will only spend more.

